
Show HN: Free New PR Tool (Mashup of Reddit, Quora and HARO) - LukeFitzpatrick
http://ghacklabs.com/
======
paultowers
Looks interesting Luke. If it gets the traction it deserves I think this could
become a very valuable tool for both content creators and people who want to
offer their insight.

